

The 3 essentials to start up - moraitakis
http://manylogue.com/the-3-essentials-to-start-up/

======
ccarpenterg
Truism is the right word for this? English is not my first language so I'm not
sure.

The word in spanish is 'perogrullada'.

------
moe
Hmmm. Deja Vu.

Was this article copy/pasted from somewhere?

